

India’s Startup Scene Is Growing Fast – Here’s Why (by Pulse Co-founder) - gankit
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/todays-indian-startup-scene-growing-fast-heres-why-ankit-gupta

======
known
You need Cash (to bribe)/Caste (to collude) to succeed as an Entrepreneur in
India.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/opinion/sunday/caste-is-
no...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/opinion/sunday/caste-is-not-
past.html)

